

Rails: Skinny Everything, Part 3 - feedjoelpie
http://revelry.co/2014/10/13/skinny-everything-pt-3/

======
hardwaresofton
Great article, but I think starting with Sinatra instead of rails would get
you a lot skinnier a lot quicker

